# Curing chamber build



## blucmal (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey all, so I have everything except my dehumidifier. Using inkbird controllers itc-308 and ihc-200. I just have leads clamped in door at moment fridge only drops 1 degree low but goes 2 degrees above(cermaic bulb). Do you think my heater is maybe underpowered or is this 3-4c fluctuation ok? I also noticed quite bit condensation on walls is this ok? Finally is there such a thing as safest place to drill hole for wireing access?


----------



## blucmal (Jul 12, 2020)

will post pics when completed..


----------



## blucmal (Jul 12, 2020)

planning to make all sorts cured meat salami sausages sulumi coppa bresaola country ham procuitto etc going to give everything a good crack.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 12, 2020)

I always drill a hole through the door (made a few kegarators over the years).  It’s one sure way to not hit anything vital.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't drill close to any of the door frames, there is a hot gas loop that  runs around  them to stop the unit from sweating, have seen a few folks try to put pad lock brackets on, ruins the unit


----------



## blucmal (Jul 15, 2020)

Done fridge still works bonus.


----------



## blucmal (Jul 15, 2020)

blucmal said:


> Done fridge still works bonus.


Just got to sort a hanging rack.


----------



## blucmal (Jul 19, 2020)

Hanging rack done. 12mm rhs and 8mm bar both 316stainless


----------



## boykjo (Jul 20, 2020)

Looking good...........

Boykjo


----------



## Braz (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice job.


----------



## louie.charcuterie (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks good. I just built one myself. Using the same controllers.

As far as fluctuations, it really depends on what your making. For example, I mostly make Dry Cured meats and work mostly with Pork like the Loin or Shoulder. So I can have a basic setting for my chamber which will cover almost everything i throw in there. 

Everything affects everything else in one way or another. Just have to find a balance.

Fridge: removes Humidity/Heat may turn on Heater/Humidifier
Humidifier: adds Heat/Humidity may turn on Dehumidifier/Fridge
Dehumidifier: adds Heat removes Humidity may turn on Fridge/Humidifier

It's the limit of the controllers. Imagine driving by stomping on the gas pedal and brake every time you have to go and stop. Thats how these controllers work. I'm sure there are ones available which ease into each setting but these go from 0% to 100% and back to 0%.

Trial and error my friend. Have to dial it in to whats acceptable. If Temp of 50-58 and Humidity of 70-80 is acceptable then you can dial it in and will end up with something like an average over time of 55 Temp and 75 Humidity. 

Like with my set-up, not to be confusing, Temp set to 54f Humidity set to 70 but my ideal Temp/Humidity is 56/75 and after trial and error I know after everything turns on/off it will settle at 55-56/75-76 until the cycle kicks in again. Takes only about 2-3 minutes to cycle and level off to 55-56/75  and stay there for 30-45min and that is totally acceptable.

Hope this sorta helps. I'm learning too.


----------



## blucmal (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks lou makes perfect sense my chamber. As of today. Pepperoni spanish corizo buffulo wings salami coppa bresaola and lamb procuitto


----------

